# Descubren manera de sacar dinero de cajeros automáticos sin PIN



## capitanp

Descubren manera de sacar dinero de cajeros automáticos, y sin clave


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dYRvHZhaZo8





> Esta noticia de hoy espero que se difunda lo antes posible por todos los medios, pero sin querer alarmar mucho solo diré que se ha descubierto lo que posiblemente sea el problema de seguridad mas grande jamás enfrentado por la industria de los cajeros automáticos...
> Un equipo de investigadores de Cambridge University en el Reino Unido han descubierto una manera "extremadamente sencilla" en engañar a cualquier cajero automático para que debite dinero de una cuenta, incluso sin el estafador saber la clave (o "PIN" ) del dueño de la tarjeta.
> Los investigadores aun no quieren dar detalles del ataque por motivos obvios (aunque se sospecha que la técnica ya se conocen en el mercado negro, dado casos de personas que reportan que dinero mágicamente desaparece de sus cuentas), pero el ataque consiste de primero clonar una tarjeta de cualquier persona (algo que hoy día es totalmente trivial y que lo puede hacer incluso alguien con muy pocos conocimientos técnicos), y después utilizar un software especial conectada a una laptop.
> Lo que sucede en el próximo paso es que de la laptop sale conectado por medio de un fino cable la tarjeta clonada, que se inserta en el cajero automático. En este momento, el cajero automático pide el PIN del usuario, y es aquí en donde viene el gran problema: Los investigadores han descubierto una falla fatal en los sistemas de verificación de PIN en los cajeros automáticos que permite que uno no necesite la clave para sacar dinero. En otras palabras, en este punto el cajero acepta cualquier clave como valida.
> Para demostrar la veracidad y seriedad del caso, reporteros de la BBC de Londres visitaron a los investigadores de Cambridge y sacaron de sus carteras un par de tarjetas de débito, las cuales fueron inmediatamente clonadas, insertadas en un cajero cercano, y ciertamente sacaran dinero de las cuentas sin ningún problema. Como dicen, oh oh...
> La seriedad del caso es que como dicen los mismos investigadores: "Esta es una falla en un sistema que es utilizado por cientos de millones de personas, por decenas de miles de bancos y millones de vendedores."
> Y como agrega el Profesor Ross Anderson, uno de los investigadores principales de este descubrimiento: "Creemos que esta es una de las mas graves fallas que hemos descubierto - que se han descubierto jamás - en sistemas de pagos, y yo he estado en este negocio [de descubrir fallas de seguridad] por 25 años."
> En otras palabras, solo esperemos que las instituciones financieras de todo el mundo se percaten de este problema y empiecen a implementar una solución lo antes posible. Mientras tanto, si se les esfuma el dinero de sus cuentas de manera "mágica", ya pueden apuntarle este artículo a sus bancos como evidencia de que algo feo podría estar ocurriendo...


 










Aunque no digan como mirando esta imagen mos damos cuenta que no puede ser tan sensillo, el terminal le pregunta a la tarjeta si el pin ingresado es correcto y la tarjeta contesta, si o no. Intersectando la pregunta podemos darle la respuesta afirmativa

Siempre supe que las smart card (que no son nada inteligentes ) nunca fueron seguras



El credito se lo podemos dar a Jhon Conor que ya era pionero en el tema










http://www.cl.cam.ac.uk/research/security/banking/nopin/
http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/newsnight/susanwatts/2010/02/new_flaws_in_chip_and_pin_syst.html



Version larga del video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_yyfcHSXZLc


----------



## Lord Chango

Ya me voy al banco a sacar la plata, y la meto en el colchon! A ver... Bueno, no es tanta, que se lleven el chasco y listo... Ja.

Fuera de _broma_, si es un problema general de TODOS los cajeros del mundo, terrible bache, estan jugando con los ahorros de la gente! Un horror.


----------



## MGustavo

Jaja excelente!, no tengo un peso ahorrado así que no me preocupa que me roben dinero .. me preocupa el no saber hacerlo!!!

Guarda *Lord Chango* que los de Villa María están todos truchados..

Muy buena noticia! .. Saludos!


----------



## elosciloscopio

mmm curioso

que hay dentro de una smart card? una simple eeprom?


----------



## electrodan

No. Por eso es "smart".


----------



## Tacatomon

De "Smart" A "Robar" hay poco trecho que recorrer.

Jua!!!


----------



## elbrujo

Las que tengo yo son de banda magnetica, no smart card. Valida la red la passwd y no contra la tarjeta. Esta claro que tambien es vulnerable y mas aun con la simpleza que hoy es grabar una tarjeta con banda magnetica..


----------



## Cacho

La gran diferencia con el sistema nuestro (Argentina) es que acá no se chequea con la tarjeta en sí, sino con un servidor online (el famoso POSNet).

Acá hubo una tarjeta similar con los teléfonos públicos (¿se acuerdan?) y tardaron muy poco en darlas de baja porque las "mentes maestras" locales las recargaban con una PC, o si no hacían que el teléfono no pudiera ir bajando la carga a medida que se consumía (duraban para siempre).
Al poco tiempo empezaron a desaparecer los teléfonos públicos por la abundancia de celulares (a los que clonan las SIMcards, que se parecen a estas tarjetas).

Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

Cacho dijo:


> Acá hubo una tarjeta similar con los teléfonos públicos (¿se acuerdan?).....



Oyes!!! Por aya si que se las pasaban muy bien con eso del credito gratis


----------



## el-rey-julien

Tacatomon dijo:


> Oyes!!! Por aya si que se las pasaban muy bien con eso del credito gratis



la targeta se descabava ,pero solo asia falta sacarla y ponerla de nuevo y ya estava llena otra ves ,eran de 5 pesos ,


----------



## Lord Chango

MGustavo dijo:


> Jaja excelente!, no tengo un peso ahorrado así que no me preocupa que me roben dinero .. me preocupa el no saber hacerlo!!!
> 
> Guarda *Lord Chango* que los de Villa María están todos truchados..
> 
> Muy buena noticia! .. Saludos!


 
Gracias por el dato MGustavo; por suerte siempre voy al cajero de Villa Nueva... Jojojo. Saludos!


----------



## zeta_bola_1

en argentina se usa posnet, con tarjeta con banda magnetica. que sistema es mas dificil de truchar?? por que por estos lares tambien hacen chanchullos con las tarjetas 

saludos


----------



## fernandob

no se como es en otros lados, pero en argentina no se usa eso, es peligroso y si te agarran vas preso.
aqui es mas facil y esta aceptado/reglamentado.
solo hay que esperar el momento, se abre un banco y se estafa a todos los clientes.
perdon , tambien funciona con ARTs , obras sociuales y otros.

o ir al lado de la politica.

en fin, eso de engañar a los cajeros es de tarados jakers que quieren demsotrar que son unos bochos violando cosas complejas......pobres tontos, giran en uncirculito chico, queriendo verse la cola.


----------



## electrodan

Fernando, con ese párrafo sobre los "jakers" (suponiendo que quisiste decir hackers) me estás insultando a mi y a otros tantos mas. No porque me considere uno, si no porque estimo demasiado a algunos de ellos como para permitir que los llames "tarados" y "pobres tontos". Está claro que es desde la ignorancia que lo dices, pero te recuerdo que te leen muchas personas, y eso conlleva una responsabilidad.
Antes de volver a caer en este error te recomiendo te informes sobre que es y que hace un hacker (término tomado y utilizado indiscriminadamente por "periodistas" amarillistas nada serios, que difundieron un significado incorrecto del término).


----------



## Cacho

Creo que Fernando se refiere a los _crackers_, no a los _hackers_. Es una confusión bastante frecuente, precisamente por estas cuestiones  de la prensa que decís vos EDan.

Saludos


----------



## elbrujo

En encontrar las fisuras de los sistemas no es algo que se pueda cuestionar moralmente ya que ayuda a que los sistemas sean cada vez mas eficientes, ahora si la tecnologia aplicada para tal fin es usada fuera de las leyes, se cruza la linea..

Un cuchillo sirve para comer y matar, depende como lo uses..


----------



## electrodan

Si, debe ser eso Cacho. Aún así me parece una falta de respeto a los que se dedican a la seguridad informática.
Saludos.


----------



## elosciloscopio

y no se podrá hacer lo del teléfono con la tarjeta del metro?


----------



## el-rey-julien

electrodan dijo:


> Fernando, con ese párrafo sobre los "jakers" (suponiendo que quisiste decir hackers) me estás insultando a mi y a otros tantos mas. No porque me considere uno, si no porque estimo demasiado a algunos de ellos como para permitir que los llames "tarados" y "pobres tontos". Está claro que es desde la ignorancia que lo dices, pero te recuerdo que te leen muchas personas, y eso conlleva una responsabilidad.
> Antes de volver a caer en este error te recomiendo te informes sobre que es y que hace un hacker (término tomado y utilizado indiscriminadamente por "periodistas" amarillistas nada serios, que difundieron un significado incorrecto del término).



gracias ,yo no me atrevi a responder


----------



## Angelus1st

Esto no es ni tanto noticia nueva...de anteaño se conocer de formas de saquear por estos medios, pero realmente es importante que las personas tengan muxo cuidado. En lo personal nunca me ha pasado, pero duele ser robado de esa forma y luego tener q pagar...


----------



## fernandob

fernandob dijo:


> no se como es en otros lados, pero en argentina no se usa eso, es peligroso y si te agarran vas preso.
> aqui es mas facil y esta aceptado/reglamentado.
> solo hay que esperar el momento, se abre un banco y se estafa a todos los clientes.
> perdon , tambien funciona con ARTs , obras sociuales y otros.
> 
> o ir al lado de la politica.
> 
> en fin, eso de engañar a los cajeros es de tarados jakers que quieren demsotrar que son unos bochos violando cosas complejas......pobres tontos, giran en uncirculito chico, queriendo verse la cola.


 

andamos mal con el sarcasmo y bastante encrispados .
asi que mis disculpas a quien se sintio ofendido.
si lo leen con el sentido que se los puse veran como es la cosa, un hacker , cracker o com se diga: un bocho en el tema de lo que sea es alguien que estudio......
yo en lo mio estudie bastante, asi que me estaria insultando a mi tambien.

lean tranquilos , agregenle a la ecuacion el sarcasmo (por eso puse lo que puse primero) y todo quedara solucionado.
a quien igual se haya sentido ofendido van mis disculpas.

saludos

nota: la unica salvedad seria que me referia a quienes dedican su saber solo a violar las cosas de otros, en ese caso me referia al final a dar vueltas buscandose la cola, como si en lo unico que pudieran darle utilidad al saber es violando lo de otros.

nervocalm + uvasal


----------



## franko1819

¿Puedo poner el articulo de capitanp en otra pagina?


----------



## capitanp

elosciloscopio dijo:


> y no se podrá hacer lo del teléfono con la tarjeta del metro?


 

Lo del metro es un sistema que te identifica en una base de datos donde estan cargado tu credito, lo unico que se podria hacer seria clonar la tarjeta de alguien mas que tenga saldo, o clonar una tarjeta maestra, jeje mucho esfuerzo para tan poco redito


----------



## fernandob

capitanp dijo:


> Lo del metro es un sistema que te identifica en una base de datos donde estan cargado tu credito, lo unico que se podria hacer seria clonar la tarjeta de alguien mas que tenga saldo, o clonar una tarjeta maestra, *jeje mucho esfuerzo para tan poco redito*


 
je, je ..todos tenemso un precio


----------



## harry_zerg

jaja bakan .. yo quiero una ... pago 1000000 de dolares per eso.. XD


----------

